# 28' Scale Baritone?



## Tortellini (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been looking at different ERG guitars and the Ibanez RGIB6 keeps coming under my radar. It would be awhile before I have the money to buy such a guitar, but I'm just curious.. What is a 28 baritone like in Drop A? From the videos I've watched, it sounds remarkably clear, but is 28 too much scale for tuning that high? I assume Drop B would be completely impossible and B standard would be pushing it. (Probably would have to use a long scale 8-42 set..)
Let me know your thoughts on 28 baritones!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 27, 2017)

Had that guitar. Had it in drop F, drop B, open B and drop A. 

You won't have any issues.


----------



## rockskate4x (Mar 27, 2017)

Very little is impossible with the correct string gauges. 

strat in E standard with tens for reference:
len 25.5
E4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
G3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
D3 .026 danw == 18.41#
A2 .036 danw == 19.54#
E2 .046 danw == 17.48#

28" baritone in drop B:

C4# .011 dapl == 16.73#
G3# .014 dapl == 15.21#
E3 .018 dapl == 15.84#
B2 .028 danw == 18.16#
F2# .038 danw == 18.4#
B1 .056 danw == 17.83#

28" in B standard/drop A:
B3 .012 dapl == 15.8#
F3# .016 dapl == 15.77#
D3 .024 danw == 19.01#
A2 .032 danw == 19.02#
E2 .044 danw == 19.41#
B1 .056 danw == 17.83#
or for A1
A1 .062 danw == 17.37#

I just showed the set of tens in E to show what standard tensions looked like: generally 15-17 pounds for plain strings and 17-20 pounds for wound strings, closer to 17 on the lowest, so it doesn't get too dull sounding from being inflexible. If you like lighter or heavier tension, adjust accordingly. Only you can decide what gauges work best for you.

Unfortunately I cannot speak with personal experience in regard to that specific guitar, but hopefully this was helpful


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 27, 2017)

As above, with attention to string gauge choices, you could easily use any of those tunings. 

The top six of my M80M are in E standard... and that's at 29.4" scale length. Drop A, Drop B, B standard are all perfectly doable and will sound great if you choose your strings wisely.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 27, 2017)

28' (twenty-eight feet) is too long of a scale length for any sort of conventional tuning, but 28" (twenty-eight inches) is fine in standard.

Longer scale lengths with increase brightness, sustain, and clarity, in general. For a High E4, the limit is generally understood to be around 32" before the string starts to degrade under its own tension. Drop that down to 28" if you want to do crazy bends. Either way, 28" baritone is totally safe in drop A.


----------



## vilk (Mar 27, 2017)

When it comes to a baritone 6er, I recommend 28" scale length. Having owned a 26.5", 27", and an Agile 28" (which is practically 29"), the Agile sounded best. 

Also, I had an Ibanez RGIR20FE, which is the standard scale version of that RGIB6, and the fret ends were sharp terrible, pickup was slanted, neck did not feel anything like a prestige. I would recommend that you get a different 28" baritone guitar, that is unless you can play it and check it out first before you buy.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 27, 2017)

My old 8 was 28" and I kept it standard with 9's and 10's.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Tortellini (Mar 27, 2017)

bostjan said:


> 28' (twenty-eight feet) is too long of a scale length for any sort of conventional tuning, but 28" (twenty-eight inches) is fine in standard.
> 
> Longer scale lengths with increase brightness, sustain, and clarity, in general. For a High E4, the limit is generally understood to be around 32" before the string starts to degrade under its own tension. Drop that down to 28" if you want to do crazy bends. Either way, 28" baritone is totally safe in drop A.


Lmfao, I would prefer 28 inches.. even though 28 feet would probably djent like a .............


----------



## Tortellini (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. It's pretty much down to this guitar or the Jackson SLATHX-M 3-7. The Jackson has a 26.5", but it comes with the Nazgul/Sentient pair, which is pretty amazing. 
I'd also consider a Mushok PRS if I could find one used at a good price, but I like the Ibanez better tbh.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 27, 2017)

have you looked at the fanned frets? the ibanez rgifm and the jackson slat7-ff


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2017)

Another option would be warmoth. warmoth sells super strat bodies and necks, if you're into tinkering you could put together a 28" baritone super strat. It would cost a bit more but you can get a ton of specs that would be difficult to get from a production guitar. 
If that's not your thing then I'd recommend an ESP baritone (most of which are 27") or maybe an agile. Agile is probably the easiest way to test the waters and see if you like a 28" scale.


----------



## vilk (Mar 27, 2017)

honestly, when I got my Schecter Damien 7 back in 2006, I had thought it was called a baritone guitar because of the low B string. I couldn't even notice that it was a longer scale. I wouldn't even really consider a 26.5" scale guitar a baritone guitar.


----------



## Tortellini (Mar 27, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> have you looked at the fanned frets? the ibanez rgifm and the jackson slat7-ff


I have looked at the Ibanez Fanned Fret 7. It's about the same price as the RGIB6. It's an option, but it's only a 25.5-27. I don't feel that you really need fanned frets for anything under 28", but if the guitar is good then yeah I'd get it. Fanned frets would just be a bonus. And the Jackson is great too, but it's $850 I believe, which is substantially more expensive than the other guitars I am looking at


----------



## Tortellini (Mar 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Another option would be warmoth. warmoth sells super strat bodies and necks, if you're into tinkering you could put together a 28" baritone super strat. It would cost a bit more but you can get a ton of specs that would be difficult to get from a production guitar.
> If that's not your thing then I'd recommend an ESP baritone (most of which are 27") or maybe an agile. Agile is probably the easiest way to test the waters and see if you like a 28" scale.


No ...., I was actually looking into that last night!
It's expensive though.. and the scale length is 28 5/8 for warmoths. That seems massive for a 6. Might look kinda weird haha


----------



## bostjan (Mar 27, 2017)

Psht, traditional baritone guitars like the Fender Bass VI (strat) and Danelectro had ~30" scale lengths, and were designed to be tuned to B. 28 5/8" is child's play.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2017)

Tortellini said:


> No ...., I was actually looking into that last night!
> It's expensive though.. and the scale length is 28 5/8 for warmoths. That seems massive for a 6. Might look kinda weird haha



Agile is probably your best bet if you're not looking to spend a ton of money and want a 28" baritone, most production models (excluding the RGIB6 or bass VI style guitars like the Hellraiser VI) are going to be harder to find, especially in 6 string form. If you're open to more "traditional" baritones then reverend, hagstrom and danelectro also make 28" (or 29 3/4" in the case of the danelectro) baritones though .


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 27, 2017)

Tortellini said:


> No ...., I was actually looking into that last night!
> It's expensive though.. and the scale length is 28 5/8 for warmoths. That seems massive for a 6. Might look kinda weird haha



I'm just going to leave my Warmoth Baritone 6 here as a counterpoint.


----------



## Tortellini (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow. Looks great. 
I'd do Nazgul Sentient with locking tuners. Those are my two big things. I like the baritone 7 neck warmoth has too


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2017)

Mine's not a superstrat but it is a warmoth baritone.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 30, 2017)

ThePhilosopher said:


>



God damn that looks mean!


----------



## angl2k (Mar 31, 2017)

Can you guys comment on the Warmoth neck quality? Been looking at those necks for a while but it's a bit costly for me to import so if you can put out a mini review that would be much appreciated!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 31, 2017)

angl2k said:


> Can you guys comment on the Warmoth neck quality? Been looking at those necks for a while but it's a bit costly for me to import so if you can put out a mini review that would be much appreciated!



warmoth makes high quality stuff. I'd highly recommend them. When I got my neck it showed up really well packaged, took it out, was surprised by the level of figuring in my flame maple neck/fingerboard, the neck was already sanded to finish quality, fret ends were a tiny bit rough due to traveling cross country and some shrinkage in the fretboard, but nothing serious.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 31, 2017)

Warmoth necks are super high quality.

only 2 things...

They don't really make a super shredder neck...so if you want an ibanez profile you are out of luck

their baritone conversion necks have the truss rod adjustment on the side for some reason. so plan ahead when building or you will have to take the entire neck off to adjust the truss rod.

I love my baritone. I would gladly build another...but since I don't have any finishing skills they come out to actually be more expensive then a used baritone from a custom shop. That being said there aren't that many 28.625 options available on the market.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 31, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> I love my baritone. I would gladly build another...but since I don't have any finishing skills they come out to actually be more expensive then a used baritone from a custom shop. That being said there aren't that many 28.625 options available on the market.





another option is to buy some cheap second hand Squire or strat copy.

I just came back from a quick look at my local pawn shop, they have some weird 40$ strat copy in pretty cool state (clean and no marks/dirt,scratch or anything). Or they have a Squire pretty cheap (I might get it since the color is perfect) in same clean condition for 120$.

trow away the electronics if you dont like them. Heaps of pre-made pickguards and pre-wired stuff. Get an HH one (or anything), and get the new conversion neck. Since the neck would be the most important part for playability, who cares how cheap was the body, especially since you are changing the pickups too.

so a quick check tells me a wenge neck/fretboard with SS frets and basic inlays would be around 350$.

if I get the Squire strat would be 470$ (plus any pickup upgrade and new pickguard)

that if you stay with the basic color they come with. IF you want fancy wood tops and the such then yeah, you need a custom body (plus all the hardware/electronics,ect) it can get expensive


----------



## DeathChord (Mar 31, 2017)

Running my RGIB6 in B standard without an issue at all, this scale length at 28" nails it!


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 31, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Warmoth necks are super high quality.
> 
> only 2 things...
> 
> They don't really make a super shredder neck...so if you want an ibanez profile you are out of luck



They offer Wizard neck shapes.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 31, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> They offer Wizard neck shapes.



True for their standard necks, not for the baritone conversions.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 1, 2017)

The standard thin neck is pretty thin. Similar to ESPs offerings.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 1, 2017)

Neither of the two options they have on the builder are comparable to a wizard. It's thin but not that thin. 

I dunno if they would do a custom for a thinner neck. Never asked. 

Still comfortable though. Warmoth makes good necks.


----------



## squids (Apr 1, 2017)

man you guys love to hate the iron labels haha.
just try it out before you buy it if you can. 
i still have mine, probably will never sell it, been thinking about getting another one honestly.
the neck is not ibanez thin but its comfy. like a good telecaster.
i use a light top/heavy bottom set (i think 10-52) and its perfect. you may want something a little heavier for drop A (mine is in drop B). i actually love the emgs, the killswitch is stupid so you could move the volume knob down a slot. bridge is comfy too. if you have to order one online, be prepared to get it set up for sure. it comes with like a 68-14 set tuned to B standard, which i could tune down to F# standard no problem, so setting it up is a must. 

the warmoths are sick (i love that yellow one) but honestly it always comes out like 3x the price of a RGIB6. i got mine 500$, never looked back. join the club dude.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 2, 2017)

squids said:


> man you guys love to hate the iron labels haha.
> just try it out before you buy it if you can.
> i still have mine, probably will never sell it, been thinking about getting another one honestly.
> the neck is not ibanez thin but its comfy. like a good telecaster.
> ...



I paid six hundred for my warmoth actually.
but the rgib is pretty good. i'd get a prs se 277 though cuz mojo


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> I paid six hundred for my warmoth actually.
> but the rgib is pretty good. i'd get a prs se 277 though cuz mojo



600$ for what exactly?. I just checked a conversion baritone neck in wenge(because I like it bit fancy) for a strat with SS frets its 370$. A basic strat body with Alder body, HH routes, in a solid color with a black pickguard is 500$, and still need to buy all the pickups/hardware/electronics.

thats why he was saying:


> it always comes out like 3x the price of a RGIB6. i got mine 500$


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 2, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> 600$ for what exactly?. I just checked a conversion baritone neck in wenge(because I like it bit fancy) for a strat with SS frets its 370$. A basic strat body with Alder body, HH routes, in a solid color with a black pickguard is 500$, and still need to buy all the pickups/hardware/electronics.
> 
> thats why he was saying:



I dunno. At one point on reverb there were like 5 baritone conversions for like 600 bucks each and I just grabbed the tele.

Body is swamp ash from some guy in Canada. Came with a vintage tray tele bridge. lollar single coil and dizmarzio p90.

neck is ss frets maple with rosewood fretboard. nothing fancy.

gear page has used necks all the time. 

I was being a little flippant comparing a used guitar to a new guitar and it would seem that getting an rgib used would be a better option...but when reverb only has one rgib listed...i dunno where you would get one used.

but check out...the neck is like 370 right?
Grab one of these bodies https://reverb.com/item/4745681-war...dimarzio-pickups-fits-usa-fender-wd-all-parts

or this body. 

https://reverb.com/item/4722077-warmoth-telecaster-fender-american-select-pickups-brand-new

that's delicious. 

870 your good to go.

It's a bit more work but the way the market is right now it definitely will not take you 3 times more then an rgib unless you are set on getting the exact woods and options you want but at that point you aren't getting it from the rgib either.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 2, 2017)

Have a MMM1 28" in drop b usinf thin core 10-52 string set. I just works so well, has a particular growl my other guitars don't...


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> I dunno. At one point on reverb there were like 5 baritone conversions for like 600 bucks each and I just grabbed the tele.
> 
> 
> 870 your good to go.
> ...



aawww that makes sense, I though you bought it new. Yeah second hand is other game.

And for those options, check what I wrote in the previous page. I found a squire affinity series strat in beautiful seafoam green in mint condition for 120$ on a pawn shop. Get the new neck and perfect. Maybe add a humbucker in the bridge with a new pickguard for what 120$ extra? (and re-use the other pickups), still pretty cheap. You can also try to sell the neck for a bit cashback

Even far cheaper, they also have some weird brand strat in the shop for 40$ in mint condition too. Neck is garbage, but you are changing that with the conversion neck. Get the new pickguard with a bridge humbucker at 120$ trow some locking tunners at 80$. Thats a 610$ in total


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 2, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> aawww that makes sense, I though you bought it new. Yeah second hand is other game.
> 
> And for those options, check what I wrote in the previous page. I found a squire affinity series strat in beautiful seafoam green in mint condition for 120$ on a pawn shop. Get the new neck and perfect. Maybe add a humbucker in the bridge with a new pickguard for what 120$ extra? (and re-use the other pickups), still pretty cheap. You can also try to sell the neck for a bit cashback
> 
> Even far cheaper, they also have some weird brand strat in the shop for 40$ in mint condition too. Neck is garbage, but you are changing that with the conversion neck. Get the new pickguard with a bridge humbucker at 120$ trow some locking tunners at 80$. Thats a 610$ in total



Ya definitely if you are looking for the most value just get whatever body is cheap. There's a website that only sells used fender bodies as well. I forgot what it was called though.

My only is thing about being off brand bodies is that they might not work, which isn't an issue if you know what you are doing. But I don't know what I'm doing. So the warmoth bodies and fender bodies and any body on reverb that says it will work with fender necks will work. 

Such a good value though. I should do it more often.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya definitely if you are looking for the most value just get whatever body is cheap. There's a website that only sells used fender bodies as well. I forgot what it was called though.
> 
> My only is thing about being off brand bodies is that they might not work, which isn't an issue if you know what you are doing. But I don't know what I'm doing. So the warmoth bodies and fender bodies and any body on reverb that says it will work with fender necks will work.
> 
> Such a good value though. I should do it more often.



yeah I know what you mean. But it shouldnt be too much of a problem to fix if the neck pocket is not tight, Im more scared of it not being on the right place and the guitar wont intonate.

Im thinking ocne I get my next payments to see if I can get a better price if I buy the two. Like try to get the no-brand one for free if I get the Squire, with a "look at the neck and action, this is un-playable, no-one would buy this (it is actually terrible with a huge forward bow and action), I jsut wanted to cut in half to decorate my wall or something...."  the lady who was there at that time had no friking idea of guitars, it was the classic salesperson lying to their teeth to try to sell it thinking you dont know crap. So funny to pretend I didnt knew about what guitar was that lol. She even had to point and read the headstock name "thats a great guitar.." *gets close and squints* "Ssssquiiree....." hahaha

My original idea was to get a cheap knock-off like that 40$ one to use as a test dummy to learn fret leveling and crown, and nut file/build ect. But that Squire so cheap in such a beauty color and condition just keep talking to me. New they are 350$, they have it for 120$!! (Idont wanna know how much did they gave to the poor owner of it)....cant stop seeing it with the contrast of a full neck/fretboard in wenge (I wanted rosewood but due to CITIES I opt for wenge instead to have the dark brown look)... stupid GAS 

If I get them I would try to swap the necks between them to see if it fits, if it intonates and if it would need any mod to make it work or not. Then I could know I can use any for any purpose, maybe one baritone and one standard with a better neck? donno, I blame the GAS


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 2, 2017)

you might cause yourself more headaches than you need to if you use off brand bodies (neck pocket dimensions could vary). If your're comfortable sanding the neck pocket though it could be fine. best bet would be get a cheap squire body if at all possible.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you might cause yourself more headaches than you need to if you use off brand bodies (neck pocket dimensions could vary). If your're comfortable sanding the neck pocket though it could be fine. best bet would be get a cheap squire body if at all possible.



yeah thats kinda the idea on trying to get the two for the price of the Squire, or at least bring down the price to the cheap one to 20$. I would have the Squire for the baritone build, and the knockoff one for practicing addressing frets and stuff (as my original plan), if it happens that the neck can fit, then it would be a bonus and a "Free body" for a second build. Or the main build, leaving the Squire for more traditional stuff


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 2, 2017)

If you get the most expensive woods and finished bodies then warmoth will be expensive. If you get an unfinished body and put on an oil finish yourself and then get a maple neck you can build a simple bari conversion for $500.


----------



## Kyle01 (Apr 2, 2017)

To echo what a couple other people are saying, warmoth is really not that expensive if you don't go ape.... on the fancy custom options. I believe my warmoth baritone neck came out to around $230, and thats including the nut and tuners (although it was just the basic maple and rosewood).

When it comes to the body, definitely don't go warmoth if you want it already finished because they charge a ton for that. An unfinished warmoth body will probably come out to around 200 or less, and you can always get a finished mim fender body from one of the ebay dealers that just sells fender parts for arund the same price. 

You don't want to skimp out on hardware, but for general purposes I find the standard mim strat bridges to be suffficient. They are easy to find and crazy cheap (like $30 or less). The most variable part would be the pickups, which would probably come out to be one of the more expensive parts. However, since you pick them out yourself, you're not wasting money on buying a guitar with stock pickups that you may or may not even like, especially if upgraded pickups are included in the cost of the guitar.

Just my 2 cents though, I've done the partscaster route a couple of times and I believe the price can be reasonable if you keep some of these things in mind.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 2, 2017)

You can also look in the Screamin' Deals section (this is where I found my Neon Chartreuse Soloist body for $200) and get some nice deals on bodies and necks.


----------



## squids (Apr 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> I paid six hundred for my warmoth actually.
> but the rgib is pretty good. i'd get a prs se 277 though cuz mojo



jesus dude that is a ....... steal. 
i always struggle finding a used one but one of these days ill get a new one with a solid rosewood neck 

also can recommend prs 277. both are great, can confirm the p90 version has mojo.


----------



## indigotraveller (Nov 26, 2018)

Tortellini said:


> I've been looking at different ERG guitars and the Ibanez RGIB6 keeps coming under my radar. It would be a while before I have the money to buy such a guitar, but I'm just curious. What is a 28 baritone like in Drop A? From the videos I've watched, it sounds remarkably clear, but is 28 too much scale for tuning that high? I assume Drop B would be completely impossible and B standard would be pushing it. (Probably would have to use a long scale 8-42 set..)
> Let me know your thoughts on 28 baritones!



I too am planning on a custom shop 7 string 28" 5/8 baritone neck build, along with those lines I have a topic of interest.

I really like the power and clean sound possible with a Railhammer Chisel & Hyper Vintage pickup set-up, yet they're only available for 6 strings. Does anyone have thoughts, ideas, suggestions on a 7 string pickup set that could achieve or surpass this type of sound?

Thought's on DiMarrzio N7X bridge and Titan7 neck setup?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 26, 2018)

Dude, my Warmoth Bari-Tele is one of my fave guitars to play on, and I adapted reasonably quickly to playing it. Granted, there are some wide reaches that you may do on a 24.75 scale that you'll never accomplish on the 28 5/8", but that's inconsequential in my opinion.

I have mine loaded with a ceramic EMG Tele set, and nothing twangs like baritone.


----------



## indigotraveller (Nov 27, 2018)

indigotraveller said:


> I too am planning on a custom shop 7 string 28" 5/8 baritone neck build, along with those lines I have a topic of interest.
> 
> I really like the power and clean sound possible with a Railhammer Chisel & Hyper Vintage pickup set-up, yet they're only available for 6 strings. Does anyone have thoughts, ideas, suggestions on a 7 string pickup set that could achieve or surpass this type of sound?
> 
> Thought's on DiMarzio X2N 7 bridge and Titan7 neck setup?



===

This guy does a nice demo of the 6 string Railhammer Chisel & Hyper Vintage pickup set-up, 

I'm hoping that the DiMarzio X2N 7 bridge and Titan7 neck setup will smoke the Railhammer's. EMG's are pickups I also really like, I keep hearing from really good player's that the new Fishman Fluence 7's will really blow your mind as well as allegedly is not a wound pickup and reinvents a clean humbucker sound, I would love to get some insight from anyone who has played on any of these 7 string pickups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 27, 2018)

indigotraveller said:


> ===
> 
> This guy does a nice demo of the 6 string Railhammer Chisel & Hyper Vintage pickup set-up,
> 
> I'm hoping that the DiMarzio X2N 7 bridge and Titan7 neck setup will smoke the Railhammer's. EMG's are pickups I also really like, I keep hearing from really good player's that the new Fishman Fluence 7's will really blow your mind as well as allegedly is not a wound pickup and reinvents a clean humbucker sound, I would love to get some insight from anyone who has played on any of these 7 string pickups.



go page through the fishman thread


----------



## indigotraveller (Nov 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> go page through the fishman thread


Been there, done that.


----------



## DanMapleSH (Dec 12, 2018)

I own two warmoth baritine 28 5/8 necks and they are solid and stable. The build quality is amazing. However they are a little thick. So if you want a longer scale for tuning lower or just using thinner strings they area amazing. However if you do get it prepared to play on it a lot to get your hands and fingers adjusted to such a thick neck.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 15, 2018)

What about the Reverend baritones?
https://www.reverendguitars.com/guitars/descent-ra


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 18, 2018)

They're barely baritones at 26 3/4" scale length.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 19, 2018)

DanMapleSH said:


> I own two warmoth baritine 28 5/8 necks and they are solid and stable. The build quality is amazing. However they are a little thick. So if you want a longer scale for tuning lower or just using thinner strings they area amazing. However if you do get it prepared to play on it a lot to get your hands and fingers adjusted to such a thick neck.



Were you able to "drop in" both necks w/o any extra woodworking on your end?


----------



## Strobe (Dec 19, 2018)

I have this: https://www.rondomusic.com/ab3500tribalblue.html

It's $400 new. I have no complaints about it. Even the generic pickups are just fine (middle single coil is a little weak). I mostly put this in C-standard and drop-A#, so you can definitely handle a higher tuning in it. The long scale length makes the notes very clear and resonant - perhaps at the expense of some harmonic content, but the fundamental just sounds awesome. This is a good cheap option. I bought mine lightly used for $300, but it's cheap brand new, too.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 27, 2018)

bostjan said:


> 28' (twenty-eight feet) is too long of a scale length for any sort of conventional tuning, but 28" (twenty-eight inches) is fine in standard.



Back in my teenage years, the difference between ' and " was a mystery of life. What was that weird unit used all over the place in the _Player's Handbook _and didn't mean_ anything ?_ We learned monks could run for more 's than non monks so they were obviously weird fantasy unrecorded units of length.
We could, of course, have bought the rulebooks in proper French but that was more expensive. So we learned English instead. Which in the long run, was a pretty good idea.

Excerpt from _The Metric RPG Association_ - circa 1986


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 27, 2018)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Were you able to "drop in" both necks w/o any extra woodworking on your end?



They are engineered to be a direct "Fender Replacement" drop in.
I love my Bari-Tele, quite fun to play, feel is very comfy.


----------



## DanMapleSH (Jan 11, 2019)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Were you able to "drop in" both necks w/o any extra woodworking on your end?


I didn't drop them into Fender bodies. I used a Warmoth body along with the Warmoth neck. The Warmoth neck should drop into a strat or tele depending on how it is routed. Warmoth makes licensed fender necks to fit Fender guitars.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 11, 2019)

Tortellini said:


> No ...., I was actually looking into that last night!
> It's expensive though.. and the scale length is 28 5/8 for warmoths. That seems massive for a 6. Might look kinda weird haha


Looky here:
View media item 1325


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 12, 2019)

28' is quite long. 28" sounds playable.


----------



## soundbase (Jan 25, 2019)

Also check out the Fender Squire Jazzmaster Vintage Modified Baritone. Has a 30-inch scale length and have seen videos with guys tuning it down to low E, and Even Low C# just with thicker strings.


----------

